# Dik or Glenmore



## MelBay (Aug 16, 2010)

If you were going to buy one, which would you take, a 2 BR Dikhololo or a 1 BR Glenmore Sands?  Money isn't the issue - trading power is.  (Asking for a friend, not myself...).  I already own both.


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 16, 2010)

have a DIK and get OK trades. have a sudawala lodge and get same trades as DIK for less MF.. 

DIK red flexi week 2 bed 
Sudawala white week 1 bed /

DIK MF was 330ish dollars depending on Rand.
Sud as 260ish dollars.

not sure about Gilmore units.. 

estimated 2011 Maintenance fee is R2821 this is DIK.. just got the message last week.

TOTAL PAYABLE FOR 2011 LEVIES: - R 2,125.20,, Sudwala lodge from april '10

hope that helps


----------



## Dottie (Aug 17, 2010)

I used to own both Dik and Glenmore.  Dik was a 2br red flexi week.  Glenmore was a white studio.  Glenmore was great until RCI realized that Thanksgiving here was a non event in SA.  Trade power went down.  I liked the Dik week better because it usually traded better and the Glenmore levy was much higher for comparative size unit.  The points were so low for Glenmore it never paid to transfer them to RCI points.  Dik was great for that.
The only SA resort I kept was Silversands red (pink) 1br which usually is a poor trader but sometimes does well.  It's points are reasonable to convert to RCI points and the levy is very low. If what you really want is a weeks trader, the Dik is probably your best bet, but hopefully someone with a red Glenmore Sands will chime in.  I think they were good traders, do not know if they still are.  Good luck!!!


----------



## skimble (Aug 20, 2010)

RCI is trading 2 bedroom for 2 bedroom now... unless you have a 1 bd with extremely strong trade power.  
From my understanding, Glenmore Sands has extremely strong trading power if you have a prime week, but the maintenance fees are high.  
I'd go for Dik.


----------



## dundey (Aug 25, 2010)

I owned 2 Glenmore Sands units a 2 BR and a studio.  I also owned at LaRochelle and Kynsna Challets.  Once upon a time they all traded equally, with GS being a bit better, and always better than my friends DIK week.

The 2 BR was red, the studio is prime (school holiday week).  Several years ago they both traded equally.  After the "Black Sunday" Rci changes the red week decreased in trade power. But the Studio and Kynsna (also prime) units traded a bit better.  SO I sold the La Rochelle and 2BR GS.

I've gotten some very nice trades over the last several years.  Now the trade power has seemed to decrease again.  I can't compare it to DIK because he no longer owns that week, but GS is still better than Knysna and the studio can pull larger units.  I got a 1BR DVC over the summer with it (2009 week).  However my 2011 week is not trading well at all right now.  It "sees" about half as many weeks as my 2010 week.  But the 10 week was during World Cup, so I'm sure it was booked early.  Did that make a difference in RCI trade power?  I guess only RCI knows.
Who knows where we go from here!
Hope all that helps.

BTW, my friend's St. Michaels Sands week trades about equally to Glenmore.  Levies are not very high for the studio and 1 BR units, I think I paid around $270 last year.  Track the Rand and pay the levy when it dips.


----------



## dsfritz (Aug 29, 2010)

*Dik vs. Glenmore sands*

We own both Dik and Glenmore Sands.  Both are red weeks, 1 bedroom.  The Dic trades better.


----------

